# health cert.



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

SO I found a buckling in OR that I really want! I called vet to see how much a health cert is and it is $150 which would bring the total to $550...not in budget. Does anyone know the laws of bringing a goat from OR to CA???? do I have to have a health cert.? Thank-you!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am in NM, but I got a health certificate for Oregon last year. I paid my vet $30 for that. Usually it is the person who is selling the goat who gets the health certificate, it is all their info that is most of the info on the certificate. I don't think you can do it from your end. The seller has to do it, and it would be their vet. I don't know how hard it is to send a goat to CA, I haven't done that, but is shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to go through a check point station on the way out of Oregon...the breeder will have to get the heath certificate done in Oregon.....but it is the buyer.. that pays for the certificate.... you can pay directly to the vets office with a credit card.....their vet gets a hold of the state of California veterinarian... to see what is required for the health certificate... 

Sometimes keep in mind...it may cost more ..if they have to do a blood test ...so ask if they have to test further... than just a visual inspection.... 

You can call the California State Veterinarian to see what is required..... or ask your vet....


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

that sounds really high.

Here's the general USDA link for each state.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export ... ates.shtml

Here's the link for CA
http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/Animal_Hea ... Goats.html

The above link will tell you what you need to do for bringing a goat into CA.

HTH,


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

My vet does health certificates for $12. :shrug: And the Airport excepts them with no problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call around to different vets there to get different quotes... that is high...


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

thank-you will be calling around tomorrow! He was saying $40 for the drive, $32 for cert. and $60 for the overall check. Do your vets charge you extra for looking the goats over or just a standard cert fee?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Our vet charges $30... we can go in so we don't have to pay the farm call... and we have no visit charge.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thank-you will be calling around tomorrow! He was saying $40 for the drive, $32 for cert. and $60 for the overall check. Do your vets charge you extra for looking the goats over or just a standard cert fee?


 If a person takes in the goat to the vet.. the fee's aren't as high..... so that will save you some there to have the breeder take the goat in which is the right thing to do. We take our goats in and try everything we can to save the buyer money. $92 is still a bit high, we have paid $75 in the past...... Good luck hope you can find a good price.... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree... $92 for one goat is alot.... My vet coming to me was going to cost me $75 for the first goat then $30 each after... Too much! LOL!


----------

